# Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL reviews????



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone had any time on these yet? Always loved adidas shoes as they have always (at least for soccer) fit my flat and wide-ish feet very well. I have a pair of MY15 5.10 Freerider VXi but the only thing I dont like about them for normal wearing is that the ball section of the foot is smooth and thus I occasionally slip/slide on them.


----------



## AndyDUK71 (Dec 3, 2016)

gregnash said:


> Anyone had any time on these yet? Always loved adidas shoes as they have always (at least for soccer) fit my flat and wide-ish feet very well. I have a pair of MY15 5.10 Freerider VXi but the only thing I dont like about them for normal wearing is that the ball section of the foot is smooth and thus I occasionally slip/slide on them.


I've had them for over a year now and love them. Comfortable quick drying stealth soles good food protection for me they are great..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

AndyDUK71 said:


> I've had them for over a year now and love them. Comfortable quick drying stealth soles good food protection for me they are great..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks... we have an Adidas outlet not far from us so I may take a ride up there to see if they happen to have them. Can you comment as to whether or not they are true to size? Depending on the brand I can where anything from a 10 to an 11, normally a 10.5 or 11 fits best.


----------



## AndyDUK71 (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm a standard size 10 for me it fits perfectly but it would be best try it on. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## norton05 (Sep 20, 2005)

If it helps: I had to exchange size 10 for 9.5. For Five Ten shoes I take a 10 but the Adidas was just too big. 9.5 was perfect. They sent a pre-paid shipping label for the exchange so it was super easy to switch them out.

As far as performance, the shoe is much higher quality than anything from Five Ten and also a bit lighter. The sole has a really smart tread design, a lot like the Teva bike shoes were. IMHO Grip is just as good as Five Ten but they get holes in them just as fast. The little Adidas logos on the bottom came off in chunks by my 3rd ride.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have them too. They replaced some 5 10 free rides. Nothing wrong with the free rides but I just didn't love the skate shoe look. So I used them for winter slop rides and the adidas for good weather rides. They're great shoes. I still have them but don't wear them often because I switched to clipless pedals.


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a pair of Terex shoes and they are good quality. Definitely a step above sneakers. I use them relentlessly on the bike and even wear them to work. They are not as comfortable as my Merrell hikers, but super durable. Got them wet several times and no issues with quality. I got 11.5, next time I'll get a size 12.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

I found the rubber to not be as sticky as my freeriders.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I like the look of those shoes a lot more than anything from 5.10


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw a pair of Adidas outdoor shoes with Continental rubber sole the other day. I don't think it was for biking though


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the Adidas, and I love em. However, they do not match the five tens for all out grip - the stealth rubber is slightly harder and faster rebound on the Adidas, plus the sole is more rounded in shape for walking. If you use concave pedals, as most do, it's not a problem. All in all, I prefer the Adidas and wear the same size as in five ten. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I have Terrex Solos with just the Traxion rubber and they blow Freeriders out of the water for a bike shoe even with the worse grip (the grip is still really good for not being Stealth). The best thing about the Adidas is they arent skate shoes, they are proper outdoor athletic shoes, the difference in hiking ability and weight is night and day. Its a shame people think the only shoes worth getting are Five Ten skate shoes, Adidas is making a MUCH better biking shoe for similar money.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

The fit is fairly high volume all around. Comfy heal cup for me. I found the top lace holes to be too. high up towards my ankle, digging in to the top of my foot at the top of the pedal stroke or on steep uphil hikes. I stopped using that set of holes, but that does make them feel a bit less secure on the foot, especially when combined with the high volum fit.

Good breathability and dry fairly quickly.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Good thread as I've been eyeing these for a year or so. I love 5.10 rubber, but their uppers are garbage. I wish Sidi would make some flat shoes with Stealth, but I digress. Is Adidas using the old Stealth? I can deal with that as far as stickiness goes.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Adidas parent company actually owns 5.10 from what I have read, which is why they are able to use the stealth rubber. Good information from all and I do agree that the 5.10s that I have seem to feel a bit clunky, loved my SCOTT lace up clipless shoes, if they had those with stealth rubber for flats I would be all over them. 

Hoping to get up to the Adidas store soon.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ever since the sale a couple of years ago, I've been hoping to see more crossover, with stealth showing up in more Adidas products and improved shoe design in 5.10. 5.10s have improved to be sure, but I was expecting better.


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

I for the life of me cannot find the Cross Trail SL on the Addidas site.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm an adidas fanboy. Here is a review by Enduro Magazine. They look nice. It would be cool if they made an Enduro SPD model with a top buckle like the Giro Terraduros.

Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL Review | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

Did they change anything on the new ones besides the color?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Article make one believe that the did some refinements to the new shoe that include, different sole, different upper (more breatheable), and a few other things. Doesn't make it sound like it is a huge difference but may be something worth going after if you are looking for new shoes.


----------



## mschafer (Jun 21, 2015)

I wear the TERREX Swift R frequently and love them, lightweight, Gore-Tex and sturdy. On a bike I'm still on 5ten, but I love a Adidas...I rode my Salomon boots one the winter and scratched up my frame, so make sure you have clearance with whatever you wear..


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

So the local adidas outlet does not carry these so I am going to have to order a set to see how they fit and whatnot. 
So two questions.....
1. how is the fit? Normally wear a 10.5 (EU45) in most shoes but can go down to a 10 or up to an 11 depending.
2. Colors? Seems like the only thing that anyone has is the brown version, I thought there was supposed to be a grey and then a blue/heather version??


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

I just got mine off Amazon. The size 10.5 US was $99 and size 11 was $129. I wear a size 10.5 so I bought them and they fit good. Perfect length. I have a wide foot so the width is a little snug but should be perfect once they're broken in. Looks like their is only that one Umber color available.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a pair that I use when my 5.10's are waterlogged and drying. I dont care for them, they just dont grip as well as the Freeriders and are bulky.

All my Freeriders have lasted multiple years. I have never had an issue with the upper coming apart or the sole pulling away form the upper.


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

Crooked Cop said:


> I for the life of me cannot find the Cross Trail SL on the Addidas site.


Adidas and Adidas Outdoor are separate entities, both owned by Adidas Group. Adidas stores do not carry Outdoor which is stupid, IMHO. The only distributor of Adidas Outdoor in the US is Agron.

Some Adidas Outdoor models can be found in Dick's and EMS, but not the Trail Cross SL, and in general their retail presence suck to say the least. REI sold Adidas Outdoor in the past, but not anymore.

I am still weighting should I try it by buying online or not (Five Ten fit never worked for me, painful for big toe when walking even 2 sizes up).


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

It appears this isn't something we can get in Canada


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

kosulin said:


> Adidas and Adidas Outdoor are separate entities, both owned by Adidas Group. Adidas stores do not carry Outdoor which is stupid, IMHO. The only distributor of Adidas Outdoor in the US is Agron.
> 
> Some Adidas Outdoor models can be found in Dick's and EMS, but not the Trail Cross SL, and in general their retail presence suck to say the least. REI sold Adidas Outdoor in the past, but not anymore.
> 
> I am still weighting should I try it by buying online or not (Five Ten fit never worked for me, painful for big toe when walking even 2 sizes up).


Ah ok that makes a lot of sense why you really can't find them anywhere and it is a ***** to find them on the Adidas site.

Guess I am going to have to bite the bullet and just buy them, if I do it will probably be from Zappos since they have a great return policy.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I stumbled into a pair of the blue ones here in Colorado at the skihaus in Steamboat. I don't know how many pairs they have but I took a size 10 off their hands.

https://skihaussteamboat.com/

I am not affiliated with them at all, but was surprised they had the blue ones in stock.

I love the shoes, very comfortable and almost as sticky as my freeriders.

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinetrailer (Aug 4, 2017)

The Adidas doesn't have the grip of my 5.10 freeriders. But they are superior in nearly every other aspect, fit, heel support, overall build quality. I use them on larger tours when I have to get off my bike and carry the bike on some parts.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Why do you think the grip is not the same? They both use Stealth afaik. Do the adidas have a stiffer midsole maybe? Thinner layer of rubber?


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Harryman said:


> Why do you think the grip is not the same? They both use Stealth afaik. Do the adidas have a stiffer midsole maybe? Thinner layer of rubber?


I think it's the stiffer midsole. Maybe it's also partly the thread pattern but I found them to initially have less bite. If your pedals are the threaded pin style though there's not much difference. On other types of pins there's a little less grip.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm looking for these primarily for touring/bikepacking, so it's not super critical, but I would like at least close to the same level of grip for techy sections. I've got Atlas pedals which do have good pins, so it sounds like it wouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Alpinetrailer (Aug 4, 2017)

Harryman said:


> Why do you think the grip is not the same? They both use Stealth afaik. Do the adidas have a stiffer midsole maybe? Thinner layer of rubber?


The Freeriders stick and wrap more around the pedal. They have a less pronounced sole tread and as you and ghoti said the Adidas has a stiffer midsole.

On terrain the Adidas has a much better grip, especially on wet terrain, as they give stiffer support to the foot and have a different sole tread.

Water enters easier into the Adidas but they breathe better than the freeriders.

All in all for touring/bikepacking I would definitely try the Adidas. If they fit well.


----------



## SmoothIllusionMusic (Aug 25, 2017)

There so hard to find!!! i where a 8.5 or a 9 US Mens. So I'm SOL most of the time. Last time the showed up i went to get my card then was back on the site and they were sold out.

:madman:

I'm a Adidas guy so being able to rock Adidas on the trail would complete my MTB Lifestyle 😊


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

How is the sizing on these compared to 5.10?

Anyone know where to find them still?


----------



## SmoothIllusionMusic (Aug 25, 2017)

I went to REI the other day and tried on a pair of Five Ten Freerider Contacts. I'm a size 9 in Adidas. So I tired both the Men's 8.5 & 9 US and I do believe they share the same sizes at Adidas shoes. I can't wait to get mine! I'm going to place a order this week!!!


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thread is a little old, but I'm loving my Terrex Trail Cross SL. I got them from Amazon for about $140 I think. They're the latest model mostly black with some white (for now) trim on the side of the sole. They are super comfortable (my feet are wide), seem very well built, are pretty water-resistant and dry quickly. They might not be quite as sticky as 510s, but I'm not doing anything extreme to the point where that really comes into play. I think $140 is totally reasonable for this kind of quality.

I had been using 510 Freeriders, but I was never in love with the fit or appearance, they soaked up water like sponges, and they were not very comfortable walking on pointy rocks (I think from getting wet so much, that material (seems like cardboard!) between the innersoles and outsole had totally deteriorated.

I greatly prefer these Terrex shoes. I like them so much, I'm considering stockpiling another pair for the apocalypse.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

mike_of_earth said:


> I stumbled into a pair of the blue ones here in Colorado at the skihaus in Steamboat. I don't know how many pairs they have but I took a size 10 off their hands.
> 
> https://skihaussteamboat.com/
> 
> ...


Lucky bum!! They definitely did not have them there when I was there at the beginning July. Have family there so we normally ride whenever we go out there.

Ended getting a pair through Amazon for Christmas and feel they are so much more comfortable than my Freerider VXi. I dont know about them being any better or worse than the Freeriders, think that depends on the pedals that you are running. But I really like them and appreciate the orthopedic insole.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

the new 2018's are out, will definitely pick up a pair on the next AdidasOutdoor sale.

The old models were too heavy and bulky but these have fixed a lot of concerns for me. Just 1.7oz heavier than Freerider Pros but with Adida's build quality and fit? Yes.

Adidas Five Ten | TERREX TRAIL CROSS SL


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought a pair of these for last season. I have mixed feelings-

*THE BAD*

They run BIG. I'm an 11 and they were definitely a full size too big. Ironically, my five ten access shoes (that I LOVE) ran small and are a 10.5.

They're HEAVY. Can't pull the numbers off the top of my head but they weigh quite a bit more than everything else I've owned from five ten, which are heavy enough already.

They're HOT. Don't expect any kind of ventilation.

Color selection is kinda weak. (if that bothers you)

I didn't find them to be comfortable at all.

*THE GOOD*

Souls are definitely nice and still for riding, while flexible enough for walking those places your bike won't go

I like the lace management.

They don't look like skate shoes (if that's your thing)

*IN CONCLUSION*

Would I buy again? Nope. In love with my five ten access shoes I got for this season.

Matter of fact, if anyone is a size 11 and wants to buy my Adidas, I have two pairs. The 11s only went on 2 or 3 rides. Bought them from someone who wouldn't take returns so I bought another pair in size 10. The 10s are pretty trashed. You don't want them. The 11s are still nice. Just a little dirty. $60 shipped right to your door. Hit me up.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

idividebyzero said:


> the new 2018's are out, will definitely pick up a pair on the next AdidasOutdoor sale.
> 
> The old models were too heavy and bulky but these have fixed a lot of concerns for me. Just 1.7oz heavier than Freerider Pros but with Adida's build quality and fit? Yes.
> 
> Adidas Five Ten | TERREX TRAIL CROSS SL


Yep, I like those. I have last years and they are great but these look a bit lighter. Coming off of Five Tens the quality is so much better. I just wish the Stealth was just a little bit more sticky for the wet rides.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

dplevy81 said:


> I bought a pair of these for last season. I have mixed feelings-
> 
> *THE BAD*
> 
> ...


Funny, I have the exact opposite of all your bad, aside from the color selection, and I was coming from Freerider VXi. Still loving mine, and they are getting better as they seem to break-in more. Not super keen on the color schema but whatever.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

just picked a pair of these to replace my worn out freeriders. I am not a fan of the skate shoe look so when I saw these at a Local shop in stock I grabbed a pair off of a "I will just try these" impulse buy. Hopefully after a bit I will remember to come back here and update how I like them.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I figured I could add something to the conversation owning a pair of these for a year.

I find the fit to be good meaning true to size. I have a wide forefoot and high arch and I don't find the Terrex Cross SL to be too narrow across the forefoot or too restrictive at the top of the arch.

Comfort is really good and they are as stiff as my old Impact VXi.

Durability is pretty good with the photos below being taken today after riding these shoes exclusively for a year at 3-4 rides per week on a mix of Chromag Scarab, Stratline Defacto, and Spank Spikes.

While there is wear on the forefoot I don't feel that this has hurt anything as far as grip or comfort goes.

Would I buy again knowing what I know now?

The answer there would have to be 'yes'.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice review SilentG. And awesome to see some real world photos after a years worth of hard use.

With riding season in full swing here I am getting back into my riding schedule of 3-4 times per week and at least 10-14miles per ride. Just looking at my shoes now (have been riding them since January this year) I am just now starting to see some bite marks from my DMR Vault pedals just at the "STEALTH" line.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Is anyone else finding the midsoles to become softer over time? I’ve had mine a year now and my feet are starting hurt while riding. Typically that’s a sign of too much flex in the sole.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've had the newest version since the beginning of the year. They are flat out everything I wanted my 5-10's to be. Well vented, dry fast and don't turn into sponges, sticky soles but not so sticky they fall apart and the sole hasn't become a wet noodle like my freeriders did. The fact the soles are trying to fall off or needed to be glued back is a huge step up from 5-10. For my normal riding they are perfect.

JNKER I have Bontrager insoles in mine and they have been great. I have a low arch and typically I pick up in the midsole thing pretty fast. My Freeriders were the worst for this!


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Been riding mine since about December/January and have not had any issues with fatigue like you are talking about. Even on my recent race that has about a 3.5 mile slog up pavement then fireroad before you hit singletrack climbing they did not bother me. And I am SUPER sensitive about my feet and how shoes feel/fit.


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

I just recently got a pair of the Terrex Swift Solos. They are light-weight, armored where they need to be, stiff enough in the midsole to handle a half day of riding, and the soles are pretty sticky. I used the hard in the last week hiking, scrambling over rocks, and trail riding. They stuck to the Chesters I was riding really well; can’t wait to try them with my Wah Wah 2’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

txn said:


> I just recently got a pair of the Terrex Swift Solos. They are light-weight, armored where they need to be, stiff enough in the midsole to handle a half day of riding, and the soles are pretty sticky. I used the hard in the last week hiking, scrambling over rocks, and trail riding. They stuck to the Chesters I was riding really well; can't wait to try them with my Wah Wah 2's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been contemplating the swifts, but was curious if they were any lighter. My primary problem with 510s and the SLs is they are like wearing bricks weight wise. With all the rage being aggressive trail and enduro these days you'd think there would be an offering geared towards lighter weight at the expense of a little of the bomber armor not needed.

I've even considered using a pair of my old indoor soccer shoes. They have a super grippy flat sole(non-turfs), a little protection built in, but are still light and not bulky. My only holdback is the sole is very flexible and would most likely give me foot cramps on longer rides.

Weight Info if anyone cares:

510 Impacts - 552g
Free rider Contacts - 387g(I've seen a +/- 10g in different reviews)
Terrex SLs - 460


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Got a set of the Cross Trail SL about a month ago. Until today I was a big fan. They're more comfy than any Five Tens I've tried (Freerider, Impact VXI, Dirtbag). But today I ran into a problem...they DO NOT DRAIN. By the end of a very sweaty ride I felt like I went to the water park. Socks and shoes so squishy I could feel the sweat move between my toes every pedal stroke. Got back to the car and turned them over and each one had about 1/4 cup pour out. And before anyone asks, there were no water crossings. This was all sweat. Going to have to add drainage holes somehow...for now I'm not amused. The model I got looks like silentG's above.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

noapathy said:


> Got a set of the Cross Trail SL about a month ago. Until today I was a big fan. They're more comfy than any Five Tens I've tried (Freerider, Impact VXI, Dirtbag). But today I ran into a problem...they DO NOT DRAIN. By the end of a very sweaty ride I felt like I went to the water park. Socks and shoes so squishy I could feel the sweat move between my toes every pedal stroke. Got back to the car and turned them over and each one had about 1/4 cup pour out. And before anyone asks, there were no water crossings. This was all sweat. Going to have to add drainage holes somehow...for now I'm not amused. The model I got looks like silentG's above.


Those are the old version, the new version are like post #39. I've had no issue with the newer ones holding water of staying wet.


----------



## txn (Oct 4, 2005)

jahkneefive said:


> Weight Info if anyone cares:
> 
> 510 Impacts - 552g
> Free rider Contacts - 387g(I've seen a +/- 10g in different reviews)
> Terrex SLs - 460


I weighed one shoe (size 10) at 240g.

That reminds me, they do seem to run long. I normally where 10.5 - even in regular Adidas - but I had to send the 10.5s back and get 10s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

dirtrider76 said:


> Those are the old version, the new version are like post #39. I've had no issue with the newer ones holding water of staying wet.


I drilled 6 holes per shoe and they drain now. Still not amused, but at least my feet aren't sloshing around in a sweat puddle.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, so I have an update. I got the newer model suggested above. Count me in the fan club for these shoes.

Bonus points since I just saw Hans Rey wearing them. If they're good enough for him...


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I am a huge fan of mine. I really like that they are more like sneakers and less like big bulky skate shoes. I just did some big pedaling and walking miles on them doing the Big Mountain Enduros this year and they did great!


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Love mine !! Really comfy and hard wearing 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha4 (May 18, 2011)

Is it the shoe's sole sufficiently stiff? After 20 years of clipless I'm moving to flats and my concern is to "feel" the pedal shape under my feet.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Alpha4 said:


> Is it the shoe's sole sufficiently stiff? After 20 years of clipless I'm moving to flats and my concern is to "feel" the pedal shape under my feet.


Definitely nowhere near as stiff as many clipless shoes, but stiffer then your average sports shoe, and stiffer than 510s. I think it's a good compromise between stiffness and walkability. I still totally love these shoes.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Why do they have to have such ugly colors? I want to pick up a pair of these today but who wants orange shoes? I want to ride my bike, not join the freakin circus.


----------



## theLark (Jan 5, 2018)

Bluegill said:


> Why do they have to have such ugly colors? I want to pick up a pair of these today but who wants orange shoes? I want to ride my bike, not join the freakin circus.


I was able to find the black/blue on Amazon.


----------



## Alpha4 (May 18, 2011)

adept1 said:


> Definitely nowhere near as stiff as many clipless shoes, but stiffer then your average sports shoe, and stiffer than 510s. I think it's a good compromise between stiffness and walkability. I still totally love these shoes.


Thank you for your feedback. 
I've visited a couple of stores in my town but they weren't available.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bluegill said:


> Why do they have to have such ugly colors? I want to pick up a pair of these today but who wants orange shoes? I want to ride my bike, not join the freakin circus.


Mine look cool. Mostly black with some white on the side. I think these might have been replaced with newer model/color now though. They seem like very tough shoes, so I'm expecting them to last several years.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been running the newer '18 ones since I think from the end of last year. In terms of quality, they are better than a FiveTen. The sole I feel is stiffer than the later 5-10's i've used. 

The grip isn't as good as a the Impact VXi's, but then I assume it's not the softer Stealth rubber they use. This is good and bad IMO, as the soles on the Terrex hardly look worn in comparison to the Impacts, which probably would be reaching the point of having holes in & needing sticking back together. Sometimes I feel like I want the stickier soles when racing, and on rougher trails, but also the less sticky soles work great for just trail riding 

I think they both have their place in my bike shoe box!


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a pair that's probably a year old? I really like them and they've worn well but its getting towards replacement time. Is anyone seeing these for less than $100?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Smokee300 said:


> I have a pair that's probably a year old? I really like them and they've worn well but its getting towards replacement time. Is anyone seeing these for less than $100?


I haven't, Adidas just had a big sale and I checked for them there and only in a few odd sizes.

To whoever was asking about stiffness they are stiffer than any 5-10 I've owned but not as stiff as my last Shimano or Bontrager endure style clipless.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Alpha4 said:


> Is it the shoe's sole sufficiently stiff? After 20 years of clipless I'm moving to flats and my concern is to "feel" the pedal shape under my feet.


I've owned two pairs of the Solos from different generations. I really like the first generation for biking. It's got the Stealth sole, a stiffer midsole and tongue and works very well. I have a second generation pair that I love for general warm weather outdoor wear, but they aren't quite stiff enough to be a good bike shoe. The feel good for short occasional rides, but wouldn't use them as a permanent bike shoe.

I'm not sure about the current generation, but if they're stiff enough, they look like they might be great for riding where you're off your bike a lot. The deeper lugs behind where you would have your pedals would be good for going downhill in looser, drier conditions. Both my generations have great grip on firm, but they're low profile soles so they're not the best when things get loose (though much much better than most dedicated bike shoes).

Edit: Looking at pics online, I think I have the Terrex Solo 1st gen and the Terrex Swift Solo in the second gen, so that probably explains the stiffness difference.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Smokee300 said:


> I have a pair that's probably a year old? I really like them and they've worn well but its getting towards replacement time. Is anyone seeing these for less than $100?


For what it's worth, I'd keep my eye on Sierra Trading Post. That's where I got both my generations of Solos and they were dirt cheap.

Edit: You're in luck if you're an 11. Sierra Trading Post currently has them for $80:
https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/IUV83.html?dwvar_IUV83_color=Black_1&cgid=men-shoes#start=70

If it was an 11.5 I'd have grabbed a pair.


----------



## Alpha4 (May 18, 2011)

I've tried a different adidas Terrex model in a shop and for me the midsole is too soft.
Maybe the cross trail is stiffer but seems in any case not good for me.
I'm still doing researches but for now the Bontrager Flatline may be my choice


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Alpha4 said:


> I've tried a different adidas Terrex model in a shop and for me the midsole is too soft.
> Maybe the cross trail is stiffer but seems in any case not good for me.
> I'm still doing researches but for now the Bontrager Flatline may be my choice


The shoes in the Terrex are really nothing alike one another. It basically means they are outdoor shoes, but that's about it in terms of similarity. That being said the Bontrager is supposed to be a nice shoe, though I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Stupid cheap on the Adidas website. Use CYBER2018 for additional 30% off.

https://www.adidas.com/us/terrex-trail-cross-sl-shoes/CM7562.html


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> Stupid cheap on the Adidas website. Use CYBER2018 for additional 30% off.
> 
> https://www.adidas.com/us/terrex-trail-cross-sl-shoes/CM7562.html


Great find. These are a very good deal at $90 and an amazing deal at $63. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome! A pair on the way


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

06HokieMTB said:


> Stupid cheap on the Adidas website. Use CYBER2018 for additional 30% off.
> 
> https://www.adidas.com/us/terrex-trail-cross-sl-shoes/CM7562.html


Thanks! Ordered.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Reviews for these shoes seem to be all over the map. Looking for honest opinions on the 2018 model (that I just ordered from their website during the amazing sale).

I also ordered a pair of Bontrager Flatlines on Cyber Monday (at significantly less of a discount than the Adidas).

My goal is the most comfortable, widest, flat shoe that is decently stiff for trail riding.

I am willing to sacrifice ultimate grip for better fitment of my wide feet.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Got mine in the mail.

Go off your EURO size (in my case 46). I wear 46 Wide Shimano bike shoes, size US12 running & hiking shoes.

Adidas labeled the 46 as a USA 11.5 and there’s plenty of room at the toe. They definitely run large by “US” standards, I’d be comfortable recommending people to size down at least 1/2 US size.

They’re decently wide. I’m tough to fit as I don’t need a wide toe box, rather my 5th metatarsal is very prominent (and further back than the average foot). Ski boot fitters call it “6th toe” and I always have to have my ski boots punched at my 5th metatarsal.

I believe my Bontrager flatlines will be at my Trek LBS today, so I’ll make sure to compare. Going to try on some 5.10 Freerider Contacts for S&G’s as well. Just have to find the shoe that has the right “shape” for my weird feet.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Got mine too. They fit true to size for me, unlike 5-10s. 

I rode them on my commuter today, it was 32 degrees, so hard to tell how well they grip the pedals compared to my impacts. I think they'll be perfect for what I bought them for, a do anything summer shoe for traveling and touring. If they become my main mtb summer shoe, great, if not, I won't be brokenhearted.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Today I tried Terrex, Freerider Contact and Bontrager Flatline. I brought the Terrex with me and the stores employees all keep commenting on how nice those shoes were.

The Adidas are the nicest, most supportive and best constructed of the three. Simply put, the Adidas Terrex Cross Trail SL are excellent shoes... unfortunately mine are going back. They don’t fit my feet as well as I had hoped.

The Bontrager’s were a joke. Flimsy, cheap, flexy sole, stiff/hard rubber on the bottom, not vented well and very little toe protection.

The Freerider Contacts simply fit the shape of my feet the best, so that’s what I’m keeping. I really, really wanted these Adidas to work.


----------



## theandrewjoe (Oct 2, 2018)

06HokieMTB said:


> The Freerider Contacts simply fit the shape of my feet the best, so that's what I'm keeping. I really, really wanted these Adidas to work.


Ironically, this is the opposite for me. Freeriders did not fit my foot profile very well at all. The Terrex fit perfect.

Oh well. I think we may see more shoes from Adidas eventually.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Update after a few months of riding these and my Impacts. They definitely have a firmer feel, while the tackiness of the sole feels the same, the Impacts have a thicker and softer feeling midsole, so squash onto the pins more. The Adidas are thinner, lighter and slimmer overall, as well as vent better. Great shoes, I really like them. I also hike and just wear them around, something I wouldn't normally do in a cycling shoe.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

Harryman said:


> Update after a few months of riding these and my Impacts. They definitely have a firmer feel, while the tackiness of the sole feels the same, the Impacts have a thicker and softer feeling midsole, so squash onto the pins more. The Adidas are thinner, lighter and slimmer overall, as well as vent better. Great shoes, I really like them. I also hike and just wear them around, something I wouldn't normally do in a cycling shoe.


I should have a pair arriving very soon. I've been on first gen Terrex Solos, which as far as I can tell more similar to later Trail Cross models than the current, more flexible Solo. I hope these work as well for riding, trail work, and general wearing about in the vicinity of a bike as the older model has been pretty ideal for that (if not super well vented).


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

where did you find the trail cross? I found the newer terrex solo online but afraid to order if its softer then the absolutely perfect 1st gen's I'm replacing.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Sierra Trading Post has the Terrex Solo with Stealth soles for 69.95. The only difference I can tell is in the eyelet design, otherwise they look the same in terms of features and design. I just got home with a pair and can't wait to try them out. I went up a half size because I use Superfeet insoles which also stiffens the footbed a bit, though the stock insoles are actually pretty good for a change - stock insoles are almost always crap.

STP also has the Terrex Swift Solo w/ Stealth soles for 49.95. I tried them alongside the Solos and found the Swifts were a bit too minimalist for my liking; definitely lighter, but also even less stiff and less protection.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

gfourth said:


> where did you find the trail cross? I found the newer terrex solo online but afraid to order if its softer then the absolutely perfect 1st gen's I'm replacing.


Jenson has them: https://www.jensonusa.com/Adidas-Terrex-Trail-Cross-SL-Shoes-2019


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

https://bikerumor.com/2019/06/22/fi...ountain-bike-shoes-updates-sleuth-freeriders/

Looks like the trail cross is getting a new life as a Adidas/fiveten combo. I'm actually quite impressed


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooo, that hightop for backcountry trail work looks nice. I use trail running gathers now.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

gfourth said:


> https://bikerumor.com/2019/06/22/fi...ountain-bike-shoes-updates-sleuth-freeriders/
> 
> Looks like the trail cross is getting a new life as a Adidas/fiveten combo. I'm actually quite impressed


Those are actually quite intriguing. Look great too except the huge contrasting ugly 5.10 logo. Get rid of that **** and you'd finally have a normal looking trail/bike shoe!


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

The Trail Cross is showing on Amazon for about half price in limited sizes. Consistent with the idea that it's being discontinued as an Adidas shoe and moving to the 5.10 line.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on these from Amazon. The 2018 or 2019 model, same as post 39 but in black.

These things are stout. Stiff midsole, stiff upper. Not in a way that's uncomfortable, but like hiking boots.

I have been wearing trail runners to ride, but taking pains to pick ones with relatively flat soles to provide a pin surface. Thus, pedal traction hasn't been a big problem. The stiffness and protection I can see will be a vast improvement.

Also, riding is pretty hard on shoes in my observation, but these seem quite up to it.

No b/m shop ever has 5.10s in my size, so I have never tried them on. Are they generally this stout?


----------



## Coyotefred (Dec 21, 2016)

Resurrecting this old thread... Any idea if there's a current/available version of something like this original Trail Cross?


----------



## Coyotefred (Dec 21, 2016)

For those of you who rode the original Trail Cross, do these look similar?

https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/five-..._Grey&cgid=#q=trailcross&lang=default&start=3


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Coyotefred said:


> For those of you who rode the original Trail Cross, do these look similar?
> 
> https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/five-..._Grey&cgid=#q=trailcross&lang=default&start=3


Those look fairly different than the Adidas version. Different soles, a little lighter.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Coyotefred said:


> For those of you who rode the original Trail Cross, do these look similar?
> 
> https://www.adidasoutdoor.com/five-..._Grey&cgid=#q=trailcross&lang=default&start=3


Those are just what replaced it, not exactly the same shoe, but same intent. I love mine, they're not the absolute best mtb shoe, but they're an awesome do anything including riding shoe. Great for rock scrambling, hiking, riding, around town, they're my favorite pair of shoes tbh.


----------



## Coyotefred (Dec 21, 2016)

Great--thanks! Adidas/Five Ten is running a 30% off promotion so I ordered a pair to give them a try.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ll have mine next week. Hopefully they fit better than the impact pro’s I ordered from adidas last year. Way too tight around the toe box. Sent them back. Looking forward to these though.


----------

